
Sex Toy Maker Pays $3.75M to Settle ‘Smart’ Vibrator Lawsuit - follower
http://fortune.com/2017/03/10/sex-toy-maker-settlement-smart-vibrator-lawsuit/
======
follower
Related DEF CON 24 presentation: "Breaking the Internet of Vibrating Things":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1d0Xa2njVg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1d0Xa2njVg)
(Includes more technical details)

Related TEDx presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxRSjC1rPmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxRSjC1rPmA)
(Aims to raise awareness of related IoT privacy issues for a non-technical
audience via the concept of a personal "Device Intimacy Spectrum".)

Disclosure: I'm one of the presenters/security researchers referenced in the
article.

